# Your Favorite Picture of All Time!



## Missy

So many new people I thought it would be fun to post your favorite picture of your Neezer(s) of all time. One photo per dog! (ok rules don't work...but really only post photos you really, really, really really LOVE!!!

Here is my all time favorite of Jasper.

View attachment 30447


Still trying to find my favorite of Cash. I hope it didn't get deleted.


----------



## Missy

how could there be any other favorite of my Cash than with his favorite Squirrel.


----------



## Sheri

Missy, that's a hard one, (especially with a not so good camera...)

But, I think this photo of Tucker, The Mountain Dog, would have to rank right up there for one of my favorites. I actually caught his happy face for once.


----------



## CapotesMom

Capote after trying to dig under the fence in the rain. I was laughing between yelling at him..


----------



## mintchip

I LOVE those!! :grouphug:


----------



## krandall

This is really tough, but I'll go with the one I took at the play date... It shows what an elegant young man he has become... maybe not as "cute" as some of his baby pictures, but I just love looking at him, and want to run my hands through that shiny coat!


----------



## mimismom

Those are all adorable!! I love little Pixie Puff!

This is my favorite of Mimi, it is also to my surprise the one that is in the 2010 Havanese Forum Calendar, although I submitted several others.










And the one of my Gordo to date. Don't be fooled by the pink chew. He borrowed it from Mimi.


----------



## DorothyS

It's hard to choose a favourite, but this one, taken last fall by my husband on his iPhone, is one of ours. Happy little dogs, running in the leaves!


----------



## KSC

Great shots everyone...but really? Just one?? OK ... I'll pick the sandy nose picture


----------



## Poornima

Missy, great idea! But it is indeed hard to pick just one! 

All the pictures are so adorable. I too loved Pixie Puff's...so sweet. 

My all time favorite pictures of Benji and Lizzie. This picture of Benji's always makes me smile. It really shows his playful nature here. He loves to roll after his meals and when he is very happy. It was particulary cute when he was a puppy.

Lizzie was just 3 months old and begged for belly rubs from time to time. She would not stop rolling until I gave her some belly rubs. The puppyhood is such a lovely time.


----------



## KSC

OMG Lizzie has such a hopeful look on her face! So adorable


----------



## pjewel

I don't know how you choose just one. Hmmm, one of my favorites of Ms. Tuesday is:


----------



## pacehavi

My favorite picture ever of Felice--she's about 11 weeks old here.


----------



## pacehavi

And my favorite current picture of Pace.


----------



## good buddy

Aww com'on only one?? This is the pic that immediately comes to mind. These two guys were best friends from day one and Rufus was such a loving and tolerant big brother. He showed me a whole new side of himself to love.


----------



## hav2

My most favorite of Fergus so far.....


----------



## hav2

I have a lot of favorites of Izzy......in this one she is waiting at the window for her daddy to come home from work so he can play ball with her. She does this everyday at 3:30pm, and she always has her ball ready!! Classic Isabel.


----------



## hav2

One of my favorites of Harry....sometimes if you catch him just right, he shows his teeth and it really looks like he is trying to smile for the camera.


----------



## irnfit

No wonder we love our neezers so much. They are too stinkin' cute!!!! I'm at work, so can't post any pics of mine till I get home. But, one of my all-time favs is a picture of Missy's two. It's the one of Jas & Casper standing at the door, backs to the camera. I even printed it out and keep it in my log at work. Every time I open my book, I smile when I see that pic.


----------



## Missy

Missy said:


> So many new people I thought it would be fun to post your favorite picture of your Neezer(s) of all time. One photo per dog! (ok rules don't work...but really only post photos you really, really, really really LOVE!!!.


Ok quoting myself here!!! I new only one would not be possible when I began this thread. all I ask is that it is picture you keep coming back too because of look in the eye, an expression, or an action that really makes LOVE that photo more than others!

Michele, that is one of my favorites too. But I actually have so many favs of the two of them I am trying to post judiciously. oh the heck with that.... here is ONE of my favs of the two of them.


----------



## Poornima

It's a darling picture of Jas and Cash! I love it too.


----------



## Sheri

That is one of MY all time favorites, too!


----------



## pjewel

Yep, I love that one too. You could write a whole book using that photo inside the front jacket.


----------



## Lina

Okay so this is of the both of them and I'm aware that it's not a favorite amongst many others but for myself, this picture of Kubrick and Hitchcock cracks me up every time I see it. I just love their facial expressions in it... I can just hear them thinking "Enough Pictures Already, Mom".


----------



## Lina

Great thread idea Missy! I love that one of your boys together. And all the pictures on here make me smile. It's so interesting to see what we all find to be a great picture... whether it be one where our dogs look good, or melt our heart or just make goofy faces. Everyone has their own opinion on what's best and I love that!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Love all the photos! But that one of Jasper and Cash standing at the door has got to be the cutest ever! I love the backsides of Havanese!! I don't think there is such a thing as a homely Havanese. Just wonderful photos of adorable adorable pups!


----------



## Posh's Mom

love this thread. pretty much almost impossible to choose, but if had to pick one it would be this one. and it was taken by my hubby's iphone and sent to me after she climbed in here herself while i was away from home.


----------



## good buddy

oh Amy! I LOVE that one!


----------



## mimismom

I am loving this thread!


----------



## Missy

Carolina, I can absolutely see why you love that picture!!! you can really see them trying to communicate with you. 

OMG Amy...Posh looks like that scene in ET. she was missing you so she had to find comfort with her toys (or are those violet's stuffed animals?)


----------



## Maxmom

This picture isn't a good quality picture because it's blurry. But if I have to pick out one picture to be my favorite, one that always makes me smile, it's the one I use for my avitar. We hadn't had Cooper very long when I took the picture and to see such a big smile on my rescue baby's face was a big thrill. They both are obviously having a great time together.


----------



## irnfit

Great pictures everyone!!!
Missy, that's the one. I never get tired oflooking at it.
Geri, love your little owl. 

My favorite Kodi picture


----------



## irnfit

Favorite Shelby picture, because she is always dancing


----------



## Evye's Mom

Wow...great pictures. No wonder it is your favorite "one." It may take me a while to decide on the one that qualifies as my favorite...but I'm enjoying yours.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

There are just so many cute Havanese on this Forum!

I don't know if this is my favorite picture or not, but I do think it awfully cute. Jaime gets in the flowers fairly often and will just lay there!

Judy -- Jaime & Dori's Mom


----------



## mintchip

I have so many favorites but if I have to one---this is from the day Oliver and Comet met


----------



## dainnj

What great pictures! I love this thread - it made me go back over all the pictures and some videos of Luna as a pup and I realized 2 things: 1. I need a better camera. Most of my pictures are blurry, or of only a piece of Luna because the camera was too slow. and 2. IWAP!!!!

Here's my favorite picture. These two adore each other.


----------



## Missy

wow...I love all of these too. Kodi is such a handsome boy. I love that shot of Marley and Rufus. I love Izzy and her ball waiting for Daddy. It's hard to believe that Kipling can be any cuter. I love mountain Tucker...And adore Oliver greeting Comet. And Janan, that picture of Max and Cooper has got to be one of my all time favorites ever on the forum they just look like they are laughing!!!! not just smiling, laughing. there are already too many to mention all of them. 

I know this is not a forum favorite either, but it is a favorite of mine... I keep it on my desk at work...because my boys really do balance each other and our lives. a little hav-yin-yang


----------



## pacehavi

I love all the pictures! I first starting coming to this forum as a first time dog and Hav owner lurking for advice--now I keep coming back for all the fantastic photos! Love them! Thanks for starting this thread Missy.


----------



## Perugina

*My Christmas Girl!*


----------



## good buddy

These are some great shots!! Here's my favorite shot of Phoebe--not a Hav-sorry. :redface: I think it shows her intensity, motion and personality. She's getting ready to take after the boys again.


----------



## davetgabby

*My girls love the beach so I like this one.*

My girls love the beach so that's why I like this one of them.


----------



## scraps

Roary enjoying the grass on the farm in Virginia.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great thread Missy...it was tough to decide which was my favorite but this would have to be it....it's just so....TESS


----------



## Lynn

hav2 said:


> I have a lot of favorites of Izzy......in this one she is waiting at the window for her daddy to come home from work so he can play ball with her. She does this everyday at 3:30pm, and she always has her ball ready!! Classic Isabel.


OMG ....I am not the only Hav mommy that lets their baby on the table to look out the window! I love this picture!


----------



## Missy

That picture is totally TESS. sweet little girl. You still get to do one for Cody and for Both of them together (oh all you really have to do is love the shot, no one's counting)


----------



## hartman studio

well, it's hard for me to pick a favorite, but here is one I just took of Cocotini. I just had her bangs trimmed as she won't keep a top knot in her hair and I noticed she was having a little trouble seeing with the hair in front of her eyes. So after the trim she went and laid in her favorite bed (her little blue convertible) and her expression said to me-"Mom-haven't you done enough to me today-now you want to take pictures,too!!!" So typical Cocotini!


----------



## hartman studio

and definitely one of my favorite pics of Mindy


----------



## lfung5

Here are my favorite pictures of my guys.


----------



## Jane

What a fun thread, Missy!

These are old, but among my favorites of my boys. 

Lincoln:










Scout:


----------



## waybrook

Oh gosh what a great idea! My favorite changes frequently, but this is it right now....


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Great thread Missy!

I have SOO many that are favorites, but this one immediately came to mind. This is Jersey, Princess of all that is Pink and Plush, when she was about 6 or 7 months old. She was chasing (and eating!!) grasshoppers in the yard. 

She would crouch like this in the grass, and wait for a grasshopper to make a break for it and off she'd go!


----------



## mintchip

Comet


----------



## Jill in Mich

Sally, I've been wondering how you would choose a favorite from all of your photos. Great choice!


----------



## mintchip

Jill in Mich said:


> Sally, I've been wondering how you would choose a favorite from all of your photos. Great choice!


:hug: Thanks Jill. I belong to a 365 group (you take a picture daily) and it was hard to choose.
This is the first picture I took of Oliver (with my little point and shoot) I think it isn't the best shot of him but I it reminds me of the day he first came home :hug:


----------



## tlamann

This thread has made my day...Ricki not so much as I am chasing him around with the camera trying to capture THAT shot, I don't know what "THAT" shot is yet but I am having a blast...

Tara


----------



## Redorr

This shot of Lola was taken by her doggie sitter when I was away on my birthday. Can't you hear her saying "MOMMIE - WHERE ARE YOU?"


----------



## karin117

I have so many favorit pics...but this is one of my nr 1, Julia...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Do you.............................realize how many pictures I would have to go through just to pick one? I would be on the computer for days!


----------



## malrose51

*favorite photos of Buddy*

Ok, so it's hard to pick just one, and since I haven't posted any pixs before, I have to show a few more! Hope everyone doesn't mind. I was on the website when I first got Buddy, but somehow the system lost me, and I recently rejoined so I've missed out on a lot in between. So happy to be back on the site and able to post again!
Buddy is 2 already; seems like just yesterday I brought him home. He's got a buddy now--Quincy the Bichon was adopted from a rescue group, and I've never seen two dogs (except two Havs) that can chase eachother out in the backyard as fast as these two can! The dogs own my house, I just live here! Wouldn't do without 'em.

First pixs is Buddy before I brought him home--I actually had another Hav picked out but Buddy was so tossled with a "don't point that camera at me" look, I really kept going back to him. He does have an independent personality.

Favorite picture is Buddy running, which I do not know how I was able to get, since all of my pictures are a blur or I just catch the tail by the time the picture snaps.

Second fav pixs is Buddy in the grass looking up and smiling--that's pretty much what he looks like now--always a little ruff and tumble!

I love all the pixs of the Havs on this post--I couldn't pick just one as my favorite.
Hava good day!
Rose


----------



## malrose51

*OK So I guess I forgot how to post pictures!*

I guess I've been off the site so long I didn't get it right...hope it works this time!
Rose & Buddy


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This is my favorite of Dexter so far. I love the long ears!


----------



## marjrc

Christy, I adore that picture of Rufus 'tolerating' his baby brother climbing on him. It's just so sweet. 

Picking one is hard, but whenever I have to think of just one, I always think of this one of Sammy. My all-time favorite, taken in Aug. 2007 when he had just turned 1. This photo appeared in 2 Hav mags/newsletters as well as the first forum calendar.

View attachment 30574


It is harder for me to pick just one of Ricky, but I really love this one taken in 2007. He looks just like his sire, Los Campaneros Chocolate Fondue in this picture and I love the shaggy look of him.

View attachment 30579


And this is my favorite one of both of the boys. Even though they are only 2 weeks apart in age, it looks like Ricky is taking on the role of big brother and Sammy is looking up to him. Fall 2007.

View attachment 30575


----------



## mintchip

ILTT
:redface: I have another favorite of Oliver


----------



## waybrook

Panda thinks Oliver is a hottie!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Just one? How about three?


----------



## mintchip

waybrook said:


> Panda thinks Oliver is a hottie!!!


:redface:Thank you Panda :tea::redface:


----------



## irnfit

Two more favorites from when they were just puppies


----------



## Maxmom

My favorite of Cooper.


----------



## galaxie

Hard to pick a favorite, but here are some contenders. Roscoe, then Maddie, then Stella!


----------



## peluitohavanese

Here is Candee "smiling" at me


----------



## Pattie

*My favorite photo of all time...so far*

We were celebrating RICO's first birthday. Looks like we all had way too much pooch hooch, including the penguin. Don't you love ChaCha's hat?


----------



## Leslie

These are GREAT! 

Pattie~ I absolutely LOVE ChaCha's hat!


----------



## jag

I love these pictures and wanted to share a few...


----------



## good buddy

Another favorite of mine


----------



## waybrook

LOVE Cha Cha's hat!!! Too cute!


----------



## iluvhavs

Lucy, the day after she was spayed. hanging in the kitchen with her stuff.


----------



## Julie

I have alot of pictures of Quince that are my "favorites"......he is such a tolerant/funny guy......but......I am quite fond of this one:


----------



## DorothyS

Quince is oh so sang-froid - ooh, la, la, love the moustaches!


----------



## Laurief

One of my favorites of Logan - it always makes me smile!!


----------



## iluvhavs

Quince! 

Boo-hiss.....it's Dastardly Whiplash!


----------



## Julie

That picture of Logan is funny Laurie! He looks exhausted and yet--after a quick drink---back to the weeds! :bolt:

Quincy and his handlebar stache pix--funny how that came about. We were taking fishing pixs and my oldest son was with me at the dock. We had finished taking those fishing pictures and Benjamin and I were just messing around and I said watch this---I curled his stache as Benjamin laughed and snapped a couple pictures as Quincy just sat and smiled..all proud like.ound:


----------



## mintchip

I love those photos!!!


----------



## marjrc

That is a fave of mine too, Julie. Love that Quincy!


----------

